
Show HN: Mopomo – iOS Pomodoro app which lets you share completed tasks - Bubo
There&#x27;s a &quot;feed&quot; screen which lets you see the completed tasks of other Mopomo users. The purpose of that is to motivate you to complete more Pomodoro sessions.
======
Bubo
Clickable link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/be/app/mopomo/id1067549169?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/be/app/mopomo/id1067549169?mt=8)

